# Connecting an Apple Express and Netgear Nighthawk R7000 Router



## Deep Blue (Sep 16, 2005)

I'm just wondering if this is possible. Using WDS perhaps? I'd like the Netgear Nighthawk router to be the base station and the Express to function as a range/network extender.

Anyone know if this can be done? (I know it won't work with older routers.) if so, how do I make these two routers talk to one another?

Intrigued to hear what ideas are out there.

Thanks


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Look at 802.11n upgrade to Airport Express makes WDS a whole lot simpler - TUAW

Don't know about Netgear but I have done this with an Express extending an Extreme.

Match

Encryption (WEP etc)
SSID
Password
Put Express in 'bridge mode'

worked for me...... YMMV


----------



## Deep Blue (Sep 16, 2005)

Apple to Apple shouldn't be a problem. The real challenge is whether an apple router can talk to Netgear one. I'm hopeful but haven't figured it out myself


----------



## Deep Blue (Sep 16, 2005)

Hmmm ... I guess not. All the sites I've looked at say an ethernet cable is the only way to go but that won't work for me because I need them to talk to one another wirelessly.

Seems like such a simple thing and yet it is so difficult to achieve.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

rgray said:


> Look at 802.11n upgrade to Airport Express makes WDS a whole lot simpler - TUAW
> 
> Don't know about Netgear but I have done this with an Express extending an Extreme.
> 
> ...


WEP? Yikes. You should switch that to WPA2-AES pronto.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

John Clay said:


> WEP? Yikes. You should switch that to WPA2-AES pronto.


You miss the point I'm making. Simply that the encryption level has to be the same on both units, hence "WEP *etc*".


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

I don't know if this solution is close enough to solve your problem but it may be worth a try.

See "This solved my question by FunkNinja on Jan 9, 2014 3:04 PM" at:
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/5762493

One would think that it shouldn't be such a PITA to get such things working these days!!!


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

pm-r said:


> I don't know if this solution is close enough to solve your problem but it may be worth a try.
> 
> See "This solved my question by FunkNinja on Jan 9, 2014 3:04 PM" at:
> https://discussions.apple.com/thread/5762493
> ...


Sounds like his instructions should do the trick. It worked for him.

Sometimes when dealing with Apple products getting them to play nicely with non-Apple products can be a PITA. It is hit and miss.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

John Clay said:


> WEP? Yikes. You should switch that to WPA2-AES pronto.



Except for those instances when it doesn't work. 

We had my wife's nephew visiting us last year with his Windows laptop (version unknown) who just couldn't connect to our WPA wireless network and I had to use my iMac and share it's Internet connection via Airport just so he could get online.

It seems odd to me how wireless connections can be so fussy and not work properly when in theory at least, all recent devices are all using the same "standards", which don't always seem to be standard.


----------



## Deep Blue (Sep 16, 2005)

Right now Airport utility just doesn't see my Netgear router/network. I'll take a boo at the links mentioned above


----------

